# plowing in Indiana



## shep2004 (Oct 20, 2003)

Does anyone know who the contractor is responsible for plowing Park 100 business park in Indianapolis, Indiana? I am thinking about maybe getting into that stuff if I can.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Mainscape / Brickman / IndyProperty Care are the 3 big plowers in Indy. There are alot of other smaller contractors. Park 100 is a Duke property and it is done by an independant plowing contractor, if I remember correctly the owner is a Batallion Chief at Washington Twp fire dept. Check out Indypropertycare.com they are always good info.


----------



## shep2004 (Oct 20, 2003)

thanks alot man Ill look into it.


----------

